# Goatee Progress



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

The goatees continue growing until June. I can hardly wait to shave them off. Interestingly enough, the boys are starting to get lots of compliments on them. Ugh. I keep wondering what possessed me to try growing them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The beards are really cute but I can see why you are wanting them gone......the water dribbled across the floor? LOL!


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

I really like goatees on other people's Poodles, I just can't do it for my own, lol. I tried one (and a mustache as well) but it was a no go


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I like the face clean, I shave mines faces every other week sometime sooner if needed. I love the Teddy Bear face but could handle keeping it clean


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Why are you going to keep growing them until June if you don't like them? Personally I am in the clean face camp, but respect that we all can do whatever style we want.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Stay strong!










Every time I even think of shaving off Sugarfoot's, I can't imagine him without it! But, maybe someday. It's kind of his trademark now. The white beard standing out against his black chest makes it especially cool.

--Q


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

LOL I think the beards are hilarious. They definitely add character to your boys! But I can see how there's some extra maintenance involved.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

In December, after admiring Sugarfoot's look for so long, I decided to try out the goatees. At that time I decided that a December to June trial was just about long enough to give the chin whiskers a fair chance; sort of like when you go through that dreaded "growing out your bangs" stage. I did not want to give up, shave the whiskers off and then regret it...so, I gave myself the June deadline. Sugarfoot's white beard against a dark background really does stand out. The white on white that my boys sport is not nearly as showy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Now I remember you saying that was your plan! You know it is like Sugarfoot just wouldn't be Sugarfoot without his beard. Lily needs her long TK too. As far as facial hair, I have enough issues with long ear feathers getting wet and the fact that Peeves takes food out of the bowl and puts it down all over the place as issues without having wet beards with food stuck in them. Q you are a braver soul than I as far as those matters go.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I love the way Sugarfoot's head is trimmed!


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

I did try a moustache on Dusty for a bit...he did look cute, but I soooo prefer the clean face! 

Right now Honey has never had her face shaved, only trimmed so she can see, and she does look like a teddy bear! But I can't wait when we actually shave it. 

A goatee though does sound messy. Kudos to those who can pull it off. 

Actually, I like your parti with the goatee, but not the white. Lol.


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Great progress, but I totally understand wanting them gone. I like the look, but I can't stand dogs with facial hair. The water dribbles everywhere drive me insane!


----------

